# Condo New Rule On Recycling Plastic



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2021)

Saw a notice at the condo mail boxes only numbers 1 and 2 can be put out for recycling. I went through my plastics box and found 100% of the yogurt cups are all #5. I searched a V8 bottle and could not find any number so in to ocean it will go along with my yogurt cups. There is something very wrong with this idea.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2021)

There’s something very wrong if ‘into the ocean’ is your only solution.


----------



## Jules (May 3, 2021)

Here a V8 bottle has a 20 cent deposit/return, along with almost all drink containers.  The smaller ones are 5 or 10 cents.  

Perhaps the approach should be to reducing.  Instead of small yogurt cups, buy one larger size.  Etc.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2021)

Keesha said:


> There’s something very wrong if ‘into the ocean’ is your only solution.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> Here a V8 bottle has a 20 cent deposit/return, along with almost all drink containers.  The smaller ones are 5 or 10 cents.
> 
> Perhaps the approach should be to reducing.  Instead of small yogurt cups, buy one larger size.  Etc.


Really? Do you mind me asking what province you are in? I think the only returnable bottles in Ontario were beer bottles but I could be wrong.

I think making bottles returnable for money is the best way to discourage people chucking them

Good idea about buying a larger size.


----------



## Jules (May 3, 2021)

@Keesha, I’m in BC.  The deposit is even on bottles of water.  You don’t see any returnables along the roadside.  There’s even a problem of  bags of cans, etc being stored on the back porch being stolen.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Keesha, I’m in BC.  The deposit is even on bottles of water.  You don’t see any returnables along the roadside.  There’s even a problem of  bags of cans, etc being stored on the back porch being stolen.


Exactly! And even if and when others toss them, there are usually others that come by on bicycle willing to collect them for the money. If you don’t have return deposits then people will ditch them which is sad. In Ontario the ditches are filled with bottles. There are no deposit bottles . Where I am now there is a deposit and there are no bottles on the sides on the roads.
People are stealing cans ?  Cheeky!


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2021)

It's pretty hard to go anywhere without seeing plastic trash along the roadside....just another form of human "pollution" that eventually will have serious negative consequences.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2021)

Last year 11.1 billion plastic items were dumped on our oceans coral reefs. This in tons is eight million


----------

